# IP Traffic loggen und auswerten



## Marcus Roffmann (27. Mai 2002)

Hi!

Jetzt brauche ich mal eure Hilfe:
Also, ich brauch Hilfe in der Hinsicht das ich meinen gesamten Traffix der durch meinen Gateway geht loggen möchte. Ich will von jeder IP die meinen Gateway ins Internet benutzt genaue Statistiken erstellen, wieviel MB, wie lange usw. haben, nur komme ich da nicht weiter.

Ich habe im Internet jetzt schon nach Möglichkeiten gesucht mit denen ich meinen Traffic auswerten kann, bin aber nicht weit gekommen.

Wisst ihr da was? Wie mache ich das? Kann ich solche Logfiles auch gut auswerten lassen, sodass sie Idiotensicher zu verstehen sind?

So, jetzt warum stelle ich die Frage hier und nicht im Netzwerk-Forum: Ich will das mit Linux machen! 

Brächte wenn's geht eine schnelle Antwort!

Danke 
digi


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (28. Mai 2002)

Okay, hab was gefunden. Für alle die es wissen wollen:

Mittels IP Accounting das man zusammen mit den IP Chains oder neu IP Tables ausführen kann, kann man diese Statistiken erstellen.

IP Chains und neu IP Tables werden zur Firewall-Konfiguration benötigt.

Wenn ich mal mehr Erfahrung damit habe schreibe ich euch ein Tutorial darüber.

Gruß
digi


----------



## SirSalomon (31. Mai 2002)

*IP-Traffic messen...*

Wie wär's wenn Du einfach IPTRAFIC nehmen würdest???

Such mal bei rpmfind.net nach IPTRAF Da solltest Du was finden. Es liegt aber auch bei vielen Distributionen bei (zumindest bei RedHat und SuSE)...

Das Paket schreibt Dir ein Logfile, zudem kannst Du das auch live am Bildschirm verfolgen. Es gibt Dir nicht nur den Traffic pro Netzwerk raus, sondern lisstet auch auf, welches Protokol wieviel Traffic hat.

Mir hat es einiges gebracht um Schwachstellen bzw. Überlastungen im Netz zu finden.


----------



## Warhamster (8. Juni 2002)

Hm, das mit IPTRAF finde ich interessant. Werde ich mir wohl nachher mal angucken. 

Ich mache es über snmpd und mrtg. Außerdem habe ich noch ein php script, das die mrtg logfiles ausliest und mir daraus den Traffic berechnet.


----------

